# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Google выпустил обновленную версию браузера Chrome

## Tcinet

Корпорация Google выпустила новую версию своего популярного браузера Chrome для платформ Linux, Mac и Windows. Одним из новшеств Chrome 47 стало исключение из браузера центра уведомлений. О планах расстаться с ним разработчики Google сообщали еще в октябре, мотивируя решение тем, что стремятся сделать код браузера максимально простым. Однако истинная причина состоит, скорее, в том, что за почти два года существования сервис уведомлений не получил решительно никакой популярности среди пользователей. Теперь центр уведомлений сохранится лишь в устройствах, работающих на платформе Chrome OS.

----------

